# Slipper season



## JasonG (Mar 25, 2018)

I haven&rsquo;t posted in a while. Lots in bloom right now.








Besseae
Belle hogue point
Scarlet Scarlet O&rsquo;Hara
Rosalie Dixler
Waunakee Sunset flavum (from Fox Valley, thanks Tom!)
Fritz Schomburg
Eric Young flavum



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 25, 2018)

Does Tom have any more Waunakee Sunset flavum?


----------



## blondie (Mar 25, 2018)

Got some really nice blooms there.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2018)

Yay besseae hybrids! Very nice. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2018)

nice collection


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 26, 2018)

Unfortunately, we are sold out of Phrag. Waunakee Sunset flavums. Being a small (!) grower, we seldom have more than 15 or 20 seedlings of any slipper orchid species/hybrid to offer, and they tend to go pretty fast.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 26, 2018)

tomkalina said:


> Unfortunately, we are sold out of Phrag. Waunakee Sunset flavums. Being a small (!) grower, we seldom have more than 15 or 20 seedlings of any slipper orchid species/hybrid to offer, and they tend to go pretty fast.



Hopefully you’ll have some again soon, and I remember this cross...


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes the sunset flavum is particularly nice


----------



## JasonG (Mar 26, 2018)

It is a first bloom seedling that picked up an AM two weeks ago at the Maryland Orchid Society show. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2018)

Very nice blooming season!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 27, 2018)

Love the besseae and the sunset flavum!
David


----------



## JasonG (Mar 27, 2018)

Couple more opened up




Hanne Popow
Pink Panther x fisheri
Elizabeth March


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monocotman (Mar 28, 2018)

The HP has a super shape!
David


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 28, 2018)

Great shape and color on the Hanne Popow!


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 28, 2018)

Wonderful blooms! Congrats!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2018)

Phrag party at your place!


----------



## JasonG (Mar 28, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Phrag party at your place!





All night long! All night. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JasonG (Mar 28, 2018)

tomkalina said:


> Great shape and color on the Hanne Popow!





Thanks Tom. The first flower was actually better. Flatter and a full cm larger.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 28, 2018)

JasonG said:


> All night long! All night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



I recognize that ... Ugh I'm old.


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2018)

All lovely! Ain't it grand??? I have several in bud or bloom and enjoying them
all. I have a W Sunset Flavum, but it hasn't bloomed yet. I hope mine is as
beautiful as your's.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 31, 2018)

Lovely Phrags, thanks for posting!!!! Jean


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 1, 2018)

All wonderful. Waunakee Sunset is my favourite.


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 5, 2018)

Great blooms!


----------

